# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  2011 Cheapest european Destinations

## julia90

from:http://viaggi.tuttogratis.it/fotogal...2011_6009.html

There are many countries that because of various reasons, it's convenient to spend an holiday in 2011; maybe because of the favourable euro exchange or the financial crisis in those countries.


1 *PORTUGAL*
It's easy to reach by low coast companies.
There you eat well (the fish is fabolous), you drink well (Porto and Ginjinha, to give two examples) and you spend little.
As a matter of fact Portugal is not only Lisbon, Porto and Algarve: the best thing is to travel across it by car from north to south, stopping on the little towns on the coast, like Sintra and Cascais, or on those on the intern, like Obidos and Coimbra.


2 *IRELAND*
The evergreen Ireland is no more the country that grows at high rates and certainly Dublin can't compare with London for the cost of life.
Also here the best thing is to rent a car (watchout..the driving is on the left!) and do a tour of all the island to soak in the most uncontaminated nature.
The Cliffs of Moher, the places of James Joyce and the breweries are all to see.


3 *LITHUANIA*
Lithuania, as well as being cheap, it's to see for three reasons: the gorgeous girls, Frank Zappa and...the desert!
In Lithuania there is a long strip of sand hills.. infact Lithuania is even called the Sahara of the Baltic.


4 *ALBANIA*
Albania could be the perfect destination for 2011 summer: infact it was included at the first place for the top 2011 destinations by Lonely Planet, the bible of indipendent travellers.
It has little of tourism (a wonderful thing) and many places to discover: what do you want for more?... oh yes, we have forgotten the cusine!..a mix of greek and turk one, with some italian influence.


5 *CYPRUS*
The Republic of Cyprus it's diveded on two: the southern part with a greek majority, it's the place where many mediterranean cruises stop; the northern part with a turk majority that is less touristy.
You can't go to Varosha, that in the 70s was the Vip beach (Liz Taylor, Richard Burton, Brigitte Bardot) because by now it's a ghost city; but you can take a tour in Kyrenia, that it's worthwhile.. it's like Portofino or Saint Tropez.


6 *ROMANIA*
If we talk about Romania, suddenly Count Dracula comes to mind.
Infact it's impossible to avoid the Dracula mith, also because many medieval towns echo with its steps and its deeds.
Thanks to low cost companies it's not a problem to arrive there.
If then you want a less touristy itinerary, you can visit the Bucovina monasteries, declared World Heritage Site by Unesco.

----------


## Ferreiro_

I like Portugal, and it's really cheap. Last year a coffee in downtown Porto cost me 0,60 euros! The same coffee in Paris 4,80 euros!

----------


## LeBrok

Thanks Julia, great places and pics.

----------


## iapetoc

Julia how much a room 3-4 people for few days? with a/c tv and with or not breakfast?

----------


## Knovas

If you go to Hostels most places can be cheap. Another thing is what you need to eat, drink, etc.

----------


## julia90

Albania, Romania and Lithuania are the cheapest in absolute... i would include other places such as Bulgaria, Ukraine and Montenegro..

as for the others.. if you search something similar to Uk, try Ireland, because of its economic crisis the prices lowered..
if you search something similar to Spain, try Portugal that is cheapest, althought it has only the Ocean, if you want to swim the Mediterranean waters are hotter.

they are esy and cheap to reach, expecially Portugal, Cyprus and Ireland where there are many airports with low coast flight.
Romania and Albania don't have many low cost flights for now..

as for the prices 500-800 euros in a hotel for two adults for a week in Dublin, Portugal
as for Albania and Romania 200-500 euros

this prices are all for the period 13/08-21/08... so high season...

but if you search better, you can even find something for less

----------


## julia90

> I like Portugal, and it's really cheap. Last year a coffee in downtown Porto cost me 0,60 euros! The same coffee in Paris 4,80 euros!


this happen unfortunately also in Rome when a cofee can cost 3,00 euros.. aprt from that in italian bars untill two-a year ago a coffee costed 0.80 cent, now it's about 1 euro.. the price for a cappuccino was 2 euros, now it's 2.50 euros

this inflation is present all over europe due to Oil price rising, expecially after north africa-middle east political crisis

----------


## Cimmerianbloke

Interesting destinations, but my experience in Ireland, where I lived for many years, told me a different story. On the other hand, since I live in Berlin, I take most of my holidays in Poland, it is amazingly cheap and has a lot to offer. My latest stay, in Krakow, a beautiful historic city with a thriving university, was a steal. 6 nights in a modern, very comfortable 3 star hotel for 140 euros. All kinds of restaurants are available at very low prices, starting at 4 euros. The only problem with Poland is that you might fall in love with the place and it makes going back home a heartbreaker.

----------


## jmj

wow, thank you for the information and the beautiful pictures.

----------


## how yes no 3

before I start talking

admistrators, please do not merge my new account with previous one, as that has in previous attempt, made my account not usable (getting "server too busy" message almost every time I try to load a page or submit a comment on the forum when logged in, and having my posts achieved after zillion trials look messed up due to losing all empty lines and many spaces) 



spain is nice to visit and relatively cheap to visit during times out of touristic season...
east Europe is cheap as well, but not much historic buildings and museums to see in general.... except in capitals..

in general more one goes to the north more expensive hotels become (with exception of east Europe due to still poor economy)

----------


## adamgilcristt

I want to add few more cheap and best places such as Bulgaria, Turkey, and Ukraine to the list. I think all the mentioned cheap and beautiful European travel destinations are very useful for many people out there who wants to visit Europe without worrying about the budget.

----------


## SunnyDay

Montenegro is rather cheap

----------

